

Is cloud computing more than just smoke? - edw519
http://www.news.com/newsblog/8301-10784_3-9902616-7.html?tag=nefd.top

======
phaedrus
I'm actually employed to do research in grid computing... one thing I've found
is that for all the talk of cloud computing, there are very few mature actual
implementations of software solutions for it, and the one I've worked with
(Globus) is chaotic and byzantine in its architecture, difficult to set up and
difficult to use! (It was designed by committee, as far as I can tell.) If
Globus is any indication of the state of art, the field needs for someone to
totally rethink our approach and make a simple solution, not a committee
solution.

